# Discord Super Power RP



## Cres Moon (Oct 23, 2018)

The year is 2050, humans are going extinct, furs are currently dominating everywhere. The Moon cooperation ran by Roxy Moon a divorced single mother, and her lead product designer Nano, have made leaps in technological advancements. Phones now have holographic displays, glasses that can help the blind see the objects silhouettes around them, cybernetic limbs, self driving cars, advanced body armor made from spider silk. They were the largest company and practically ruling the world. Human-fur hybrids were on the streets protesting for equal treatment and rights on the weekends. But most startling of all was the next step in the evolutionary path. Magical abilities or what the scientist called ether was being found in college students. They determined it was caused towards the ends of puberty and you either have it or you didn’t. The strongest user could only manage to pick up a single text book from five feet away. Create a zippo lighter flame, a small breeze like a low powered hand held fan. This caused Roxy to develop a new school The Moon academy for the gifted. Students with ether abilities were put in after high school to research their abilities, educate them on what they knew about the powers, as well as to control them and the students themselves.


----------



## Mouse1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Interesting idea. How would I get into this?


----------



## Cres Moon (Oct 25, 2018)

SnugglyMouse said:


> Interesting idea. How would I get into this?


you need a discord than you should pm it to me


----------



## RedNothernWinds (Oct 26, 2018)

Sign this doggo up!  

. . .


...-How do you pm?


----------



## Moar Krabs (Oct 26, 2018)

This sounds awesome!


----------



## Moar Krabs (Oct 26, 2018)

RedNothernWinds said:


> Sign this doggo up!
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


You go to a users profile and click start a conversation


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 26, 2018)

I didn't knew that you have account over here Cres. Nice to see you


----------



## Cres Moon (Oct 26, 2018)

RedNothernWinds said:


> Sign this doggo up!
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


Start a conversation with me


----------



## Jewel Fazbear (Dec 3, 2018)

Interested! ^w^


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 4, 2018)

Jewel Fazbear said:


> Interested! ^w^


send me a DM with your discord information, I will inform you that we did move on to a more corporate espionage rp


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 4, 2018)

"Y e s t e r d a y"
Am I too late to sign up for this 'course'?


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 4, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> "Y e s t e r d a y"
> Am I too late to sign up for this 'course'?


for the super hero one yes, but we are currently doing a corporate espionage rp you can join


----------

